# what am I gonna do this winter?



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*Kemo is really getting alot of exercise and I am dreading this winter......what do you guys do? I bought him boots but I doubt he will wear them, they are the smallest they make and they still seem too big, I got him a coat but that is just not enough for a cold, wet, snowy winter. My apartment is really small, I have lots of rooms...but they are all small. I can't think of any indoor place to walk him.....I don't want my baby getting lazy! He is not much fun in the house to play and just goes to his crate or just wants to be petted. I try to let us play chase but that only lasts awhile....ANY SUGGESTIONS? :shock: *


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

This is a good question -- I enjoy my daily walks with Bosco and will miss them when its cold out. Once it gets cold out I would just bundle up Kemo and see how he does. Maybe the cold won't bother him that bad? 

Hmmm...My suggestions are taking him to the local PetSmart to walk around. (he could sample the toys while in there!) - maybe you could also sign Kemo up for an agility course or intermediate obedience class this winter - at least you would get that one day a week of exercise. Also my PetSmart has a dog social hour each Saturday - would Kemo like to do something like that? It is a blocked off area where the dogs can run and jump and play with each other. 

Gosh I can't think of anything else...Kemo doesn't really fetch or anything in the house? What about hide and seek - if you hide in another room will he run around and look for you? 

If all else fails, it doesn't get much better than snuggling up with a Chi on a cold winter evening to watch movies and munch on popcorn.  

I'm anxious to hear other people's ideas! 

Anna


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Unlike his buddy Bosco Kemo is not the social type........he will attack! the petsmart has social hour but..........he cant even warm up to the dogs at his class *SIGH*

This is what I am fearing Anna.....I will definately bundle him up but....there will be days that I can't do anything. He will chase me (like hide and seek) but its not the cardio workout I want him to have


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm telling ya, get one of those Kung Fu hamsters! If he is anything like Bosco he will attack that thing and really work up a sweat! lol...or you could get a Furby. Bosco spazs out when one of those get near him too. The poor Furby is now missing an ear.  lol


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Boogaloo said:


> I'm telling ya, get one of those Kung Fu hamsters! If he is anything like Bosco he will attack that thing and really work up a sweat! lol...or you could get a Furby. Bosco spazs out when one of those get near him too. The poor Furby is now missing an ear.  lol


 LOL poor furby!!!! Bosco!!!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't know what to do either!
Sandy will play fetch for about 3 tosses and then she just looks at me like "Why did you do that"
She plays tug of war but get tired of that real fast too.
That's why I decided to get another chi. So she will have someone to play with and get exercise. She tries to play with the cats but the 2 that will play with her sleep like cats LOL.
Mommy is just so boring.
Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Can't you get one of those heavy Doggie snow suits? A bite to put on but very warm. They also have hoods. As for the paws...... can you put on socks with them? You can use doll baby socks. OHHHHHH how about this. get some strechie doll socks that fit snug like stockings and then hot glue some non skid to the bottom...LOL sounds dumb but probably would work. That way he has the sock for warmth and then the non skid for traction and also like a barrier on the bottom for cold :?


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

The snow suit would look so adorable and you are right, it would be really warm for the doggie...but I know my wiggly little worm wouldn't let me put it on him!  But that is a good idea for the less-wiggly Chihuahuas. If anyone has a dog snow suit I would love to see a photo.


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes the snowsuits are a pain but not bad if you are going for a long walk. I would use the regular heavy cloak type coat for simple potty breaks


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I wish I could help you w/ advice. My chi gets all his exercise w/ my kitty Eerie. They run all over the house chasing each other. Wasn't it you (kemo's mama) that said your husbands allergic to cats? If so I guess that's out. :roll: I think my cat thinks I bought her the best toy ever. She has so much fun w/ Mikey. 
I also live in Louisiana so we don't get too cold here..so hey, you could always move south! :toothy2:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
You guys are too funny! No cats you are right about that and as much as I want another chi, I think it may be disaterous at this point plus my landlord might not go for it...Snow suits....well as much as he may be pee'd or poo'd up he always has some "extra" for his walks...that could be messy short of a doggy diaper NO I am not going there....what a mess to clean up! :lol: 
Cuddles don't think I havent thought of that idea, I was half gonna cut up these boots and uses parts!! LOL I can't find any tight socks, even in the baby dept I have looked. I never knew chi paws were so darn small and skinny!
We gotta put our heads together people!! :roll: 
Rent a hall and have a chi exerscise program


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

tattdangel said:


> so hey, you could always move south! :toothy2:


 We may go to Texas or somewhere...that might be down the road for sure.


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

try at a craft store in the doll and bear dept. 

Lets see there is Micheals and AC Moore right down where route 30 meets Lititz Pike I believe. Right where the Giant is and also ChiChi's do you know whee I mean... Crud. Now I'm thinking of the wrong person I think :? I know 2 people in Pa. and i'm not sure where you are... oh wait, was it near Willow somewhere?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh Cuddles now my feelings are hurt!!!  Willow Grove. 

I have a Michaels and stuff like that I will try....  Thanks


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Now wait... Willow Grove is where the restaurant is right???


:?:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

CuddleMeChi said:


> Now wait... Willow Grove is where the restaurant is right??? :?:


 What resturant?


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

LOL I'm thinking Willow Valley....... FABULOUS Smorgasboard there. Kind of upscale but wonderful.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey Kemo's mama, I live pretty close to you! It's too bad Kemo is shy around other dogs, we could have had a play date with him and Harley! :lol: :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I know I still think he would be ok with other chi's in time.......ya never know!


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Jessica. Where in Pa. do you live???


----------



## emi84 (Jul 5, 2004)

Cuddle ~ you're thinking of me, I believe. But that is where Michael's and AC Moore are, so you got that part right :wink: 

For Kemo's booties.. I was snooping around on the web and found this site - http://www.petcarecentral.com/pm-20006.html Those are "tiny" (smaller than the x-small, from what I gathered..) so they just may fit little Kemo  Other than that, you best bet would probably be to just make your own out of some fleece & velcro.

As for the coat - unless he is actually playing in the snow, he may not need a full snow suit. If he is just walking on a sidewalk or very light snow, he'd probably be ok in just a really heavy coat - as long as his body isn't actually down in the snow.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

CuddleMeChi said:


> Jessica. Where in Pa. do you live???


 I think she lives near you Cuddles...


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh my...now I am confused on my fellow PA people!!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I live in Bucks County, where do you live Cuddle?
Kemo's Mama, I guess your right, ya never know! I'm SO curious to see how Harley would play with another chihuahua, all he has around here are two BIG sisters he plays with...I mean bosses around. LOL! He did play with a bischon/shihtzu mix very well when he was at the place that watches our dogs.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Jessica said:


> I live in Bucks County, where do you live Cuddle?
> Kemo's Mama, I guess your right, ya never know! I'm SO curious to see how Harley would play with another chihuahua, all he has around here are two BIG sisters he plays with...I mean bosses around.


 Wow you are near me, I am willing to meet if you want!!! Cuddles is up near Lancaster (Manheim) I believe!


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

WAHHHHHHH I'm like an hour from Bucks county... I think. 
Let's see you have Lancaster City ... then you pass 222 then you get to Willow Grove. then you keep going a bit and a bit more and pass some places I don't know and end up on the edge of Bucks county(west side ) don't you?


Emi where are you?


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Kemo's Mama, I am too!!! We should all have a little chihuahua get-together. Cuddle, one hour isn't TOO far... :wink: :lol: How far away are you from Willow Grove?



> Let's see you have Lancaster City ... then you pass 222 then you get to Willow Grove. then you keep going a bit and a bit more and pass some places I don't know and end up on the edge of Bucks county(west side ) don't you?


Hm, that sounds about right. LOL, mapquest is usually my best friend. Yes, Emi, where are you located in PA?


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Oops I made mistake again... I meant to say Willow Valley... Is Willow valley near Willow Grove?





LOLOLOL>.. I say we all drop the furkids at Petsmart for a grooming and go shopping over at the mall... LOLOLOOLOLOOLOLOLOL


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

OK.....when, where? This is exciting....more chi's!! Yippie. 
I will PM you.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

CuddleMeChi said:


> Oops I made mistake again... I meant to say Willow Valley... Is Willow valley near Willow Grove?
> *No silly!!!  *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok how far from Lancaster city is Bucks> I swear i was in Bucks a couple weeks ago but maybe I'm wrong 

Does 222 run through Bucks... Oh crud ... I'm so mixed up.

Doesn't 222 run straight out through Lancaster City


:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

emi84 said:


> For Kemo's booties.. I was snooping around on the web and found this site - http://www.petcarecentral.com/pm-20006.html Those are "tiny" (smaller than the x-small, from what I gathered..) so they just may fit little Kemo


 Thank you, this is what i got him XXXS....do u belive it? They are still kinda big! http://www.petedge.com/shopping/pro...61&iSubCat=603&iSubSubCat=605&iProductID=2547


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Well hey. Finally one chi problem I won't have. Winter? :lol:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Auggies Mom said:


> Well hey. Finally one chi problem I won't have. Winter? :lol:


 *LUCKY YOU!!!  *


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Kemo's mama, we are bringing the pooches, right? If so, there is a really nice park right around here where we could bring them. Maybe next weekend or so? Cuddlemechi, what do you think?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Jessica said:


> Kemo's mama, we are bringing the pooches, right? If so, there is a really nice park right around here where we could bring them. Maybe next weekend or so? Cuddlemechi, what do you think?


 YEAH we better bring the dogs, I PM'd you...what park?


----------



## mystic cat (Apr 9, 2004)

I have no problem with Tiny getting exercise, she has even made Jojo my lazy schnauzer get more exercise! She does run and play with Sunny my cat a lot. Maybe another chi would give Kemo someone to play with?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

mystic cat said:


> I have no problem with Tiny getting exercise, she has even made Jojo my lazy schnauzer get more exercise! She does run and play with Sunny my cat a lot. Maybe another chi would give Kemo someone to play with?


 HI ANN!! :wave: 
So glad to have you pop in!!! Miss you.
I would love to have another but we must wait at bit! I am sure that would be the answer!!


----------



## emi84 (Jul 5, 2004)

I don't know if you guys know where Shady Maple is? But I live about 10 mins. from there.

If you don't know where that is, I'm also about 10 mins. away (in the opposite direction) from the Denver exit on 222.


----------



## emi84 (Jul 5, 2004)

CuddleMeChi said:


> Ok how far from Lancaster city is Bucks> I swear i was in Bucks a couple weeks ago but maybe I'm wrong
> 
> Does 222 run through Bucks... Oh crud ... I'm so mixed up.
> 
> Doesn't 222 run straight out through Lancaster City


I think you mean Berks? 222 runs through Lancaster city, past Ephrata and Denver up toward Shillington and the Reading area, which is Berks County.

Bucks County is out near Philly more, closer to King of Prussia and the Downingtown area, I believe.


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhhh I heard of Shady Maple and think it is not that far away.


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Yippeee King of Prussia mall.
How about we all meet there and smuggle our Chi's around in Carriers..... LOL


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I dont do King of Prussia.....Cuddles you and EMI84 get together and Jessica and I will get together. lets take pics too and share them on here!!


----------



## emi84 (Jul 5, 2004)

Yeah, that would be cool, when I FINALLY get a Chi :? haha, I'm getting sick of waiting..


----------

